#ubuntu-boot 2005-12-19
<zul> hey
<BenC> any chance of there being enough time for a -X.11 kernel upload before flight 2 cd's are ready?
<jbailey> BenC: You might want to try a nick highlight for him.
<jbailey> Unless you're trying to hide to avoid him killing you for the thought. =)
* BenC bucks up
<BenC> Kamion: ping
<Kamion> BenC: hey - what's the issue? I was about to build images like *right now*
<Kamion> if it's not world-shattering-kills-babies I'd prefer not
<BenC> nah, go ahead
<BenC> I didn't want to stall the build, but if it was going to be > 24 hours, I was going to try to get another kernel out
<Kamion> ah, no, I want to do the builds now and if possible test a few before crashing, then release in the morning
<Kamion> just waiting for this cron.daily to finish so that I have an xserver-xorg-driver-via that works on my i386 test laptop, and then I'll start
<BenC> ok
<BenC> will there be some place I can download these from before morning?
<BenC> and is ppc expected to work?
<Kamion> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Kamion> powerpc should work, modulo any screwups in the fixes lamont and I hacked together earlier
<Kamion> I'll try to check powerpc before crashing
<Kamion> note that the new live CD is very light on feedback as it's booting, for the moment
<Kamion> it'll eventually use usplash but at the moment there's a long period of no output
<Kamion> and then some fun slews of kernel traces :)
<BenC> is there a faster place to get it from? :)
<BenC> I'm only get like 5-8k/sec from there
<BenC> kernel traces are from unionfs?
<Kamion> think so, and no, no faster place
<Kamion> if you keep up to date fairly regularly then you can rsync
<Kamion> cdimage.ubuntu.com::cdimage/daily-live/current/dapper-live-powerpc.iso etc.
<Kamion> both the install and live CDs are fairly well rsyncable
<Kamion> well, actually, you could try some of the ones on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Kamion> not many people mirror all of cdimage though
<Kamion> mostly those are just releases.u.c mirrors
<fabbione> Kamion: i just tested rescue with the latest installer.. i still can't get to it. It appears something broke it
<fabbione> and yes, rescue/enable is set to true
<fabbione> Kamion: never mind.. it still misses the rescue udeb
<fabbione> (in the build)
<fabbione> but i didn't bother to check it, because iirc you said that it was on the list of fixed stuff... i might be 100% wrong tho :)
<Kamion> CD install?
<infinity> 'Morning, Kamion.
<infinity> How did your battles go last night?
<Kamion> GAH THREE HOURS SLEEP
<infinity> Dude.
<infinity> Back.  To.  Bed.
<Kamion> can't, wife needs me to drive her and child to school
<Mithrandir> yeah, get back to bed.
<Kamion> (grr)
<Mithrandir> drive, then bed.
<infinity> Give keys to wife.
<infinity> Bed.
<Kamion> will be awake by then, no point
<Mithrandir> or taxi.
<Kamion> she can't drive yet
<Kamion> image candidates are up, please test them :)
<fabbione> Kamion: nah never mind me please.. it is still the monolith build.. it doesn't pull in the rescue-mode udeb and i forgot to add it manually.
<infinity> No time for testing right now, I'm pitti's bitch today.
<fabbione> Kamion: it also asks for casper-checks (that i had to remove from the list)
<infinity> When he's done with me, you can have me back, though.
<Kamion> casper-check will disappear soon
<fabbione> Kamion: downloading images as we speak
<Mithrandir> Kamion: just the daily-live/current, right?
<fabbione> Kamion: yup.. no problem.. i just killed it.. i don't need it at all for rescue testing
<Kamion> Mithrandir: yes
<infinity> Kamion : Are you expecting to want buildd response time and CPU power over the next day?
<infinity> Kamion : I assumed yes, hence I've been holding off on doing anything like mass-give-backs.
<Mithrandir> Kamion: /scripts/casper is not in the initramfs, at least for amd64.
<Mithrandir> so, "completely broken"
<infinity> My fault, or yours?
<Mithrandir> yours, most likely.
<infinity> LIES.
<Mithrandir> root@xoog:/$ dpkg -l casper
<Mithrandir> No packages found matching casper.
<Mithrandir> casper is not installed in the image at all
<infinity> Oh, then that livecd was built using an old livefs cloop.
<Mithrandir> quite conceivably.
<infinity> Let me just check recent logs and make sure casper's definitely in there now.
<infinity> Err, oh.
<Mithrandir> please do.
<Mithrandir> can you kick off live cd builds too?
<infinity> Yeah, but.  No one re-uploaded *-meta after Colin seeded casper, I bet.
<infinity> And the build process uses the metapackages, not the seeds directly.
<Mithrandir> ok, he should be back in a bit anyway.
<Mithrandir> well, off to work.
<Mithrandir> Kamion: shouldn't the disc label include something like "prerelease" and not just be "Ubuntu 6.04"?
<Kamion> infinity: I thought casper had been added in manually
<Kamion> Mithrandir: yes
<Kamion> I thought it said "Alpha" somewhere
<Kamion> infinity: -live isn't sufficient because that doesn't affect the base livefs
<infinity> Kamion : Looks like lamont added it to "base" (the one place where seeds can't help, cause there's no "base-live" metapackage), but not to the other builds.
<Kamion> oh, sigh, do I really have to upload ubuntu-meta?
<infinity> Of course, ubuntu-live-base (which all live images could include) would work... Or I can just put it in manually.  I don't care.
<Kamion> if you could grit your teeth and hardcode it just for today I'd really appreciate it
<infinity> Oh, I'll just hardcode it for now.
<Kamion> thanks
<infinity> No big deal.
<infinity> Just thinking out loud about the most "elegant" solution for later.
<infinity> I'll hardcode it and kick off builds momentarily.
<infinity> If "ubuntu-base-live" would be nothing but casper, may as well unseed it from all the live seeds, and I'll just leave it hardcoded.
<infinity> Oh baz, why do you hate me so?
<infinity> Kamion : New builds kicked off.
<Kamion> thanks
<Kamion> infinity: livefses seem to have built - all ok?
<infinity> No... I'll need to re-do a few. :/
<Kamion> oh, which broke?
<infinity> Oh, feh.  lamont's hack to copy multiple nitrds out for architectures with more than one broke.
<infinity> So powerpc is broken.
<infinity> Well, the extracted initrd is "broken", the cloop is fine.
* infinity looks over other logs.
<Kamion> that was my hack ...
<Kamion> what's wrong with the initrds? they looked OK last night
<infinity> Oh, the nyour hack was wrong. :)
<Kamion> doesn't surprise me
<infinity> Ugh.  Bear with me.  Wireless is acting up.
<infinity> ln: creating symbolic link `livecd.kubuntu.initrd' to `livecd.kubuntu.initrd-powerpc\n2.6.15-8-powerpc64-smp': File exists
<infinity> Oh, that's proabbly harmelss.
<infinity> harmless too.
<infinity> Assuming the two got copied out, the link logic is just broken.
<infinity> Of ocurse, it trips the set -e
* infinity tidies.
<infinity> Do you care about base images?
<infinity> i386/base failed cause it ran during cron.daily.
<infinity> Same with i386/edubuntu.
<infinity> I'll re-run both of those.
<infinity> And fix up powerpc and re-run it.
<Kamion>     if [ "${KVERS% *}" = "$KVERS" ] ; then
* Kamion wonders why that didn't trip
<Kamion> base> no
<Kamion> edubuntu> yes
<infinity> You were too late.  Ran both.
<infinity> Base is fast anyway.
<Kamion> ah, I see, not a space, a newline
<infinity> <nod>
<infinity> How do you split on newline in shell?
<infinity> \n?
<Kamion> NUMKVERS="$(set -- $KVERS; echo $#)"
<Kamion> if [ "$NUMKVERS" = 1 ] ; then
<Kamion> easiest to just let the shell do it like that
<Kamion> (tested better this time)
<infinity> Okay, powerpc running gain.
<infinity> again, too.
<infinity> So, right now, ubuntu and kubuntu should be a go on i386/amd64
<infinity> Waiting on edubuntu for i386/amd64, and all 3 for powerpc.
<Kamion> */amd64 has to wait for my new gfxboot-theme-ubuntu to hit the archive, otherwise rescue mode is broken
<infinity> I really wish these machines had faster disks...
<Mithrandir> or just a huge ramdisk.
<Mithrandir> AWTY?  As in, any images I can test, yet?
<Kamion> hmm, I can probably build a subset and build amd64 later
<Kamion> except even Ubuntu/powerpc isn't done yet
<infinity> It's clooping it right now.
<infinity> (powerpc/ubuntu, that is)
* infinity gets out and pushes.
<HiddenWolf> infinity, there is a solution where you put an extention card on your ide controller and fill the card with ram. PC will then see the ram as a harddisk,
<HiddenWolf> infinity, perhaps worth consideration.
<infinity> ...
<Mithrandir> HiddenWolf: it's slow-ish, though.
<infinity> That's way too much effort. :)
<HiddenWolf> Mithrandir, slower than flash, faster than hdd's
<infinity> RAM disks would be best, except we don't have enough RAM in these boxes to shuffle around 2 gig images.
<Kamion> infinity: whoa, why is it publishing livecd.* (base, edubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu) under /LiveCD/dapper/ubuntu/?
<infinity> ...
<Kamion> http://royal.buildd/~buildd/LiveCD/dapper/ubuntu/20051214.3/
<infinity> Because something, or someone, is special.
<Kamion> anyway, i386/powerpc building
<Mithrandir> HiddenWolf: http://www.tomshardware.com/2005/09/07/can_gigabyte/
<infinity> Or, specifically, royal is special?
<Mithrandir> they only get 100MB/sec or so out of it, which is silly
* infinity scratches his head.
<Mithrandir> the latency is excellent, though
<infinity> Kamion : Oh, wait.  I know.  That's the script not cleaning up after itself, cause it SO doesn't expect to fail where we had it failing.
<infinity> Kamion : So, on the next run, when it blindly does "mv livecd.*", it got all the old images from the previous runs.  I'll just delete them.
<Kamion> hah, ok
<Kamion> ta
<infinity> There.  Like it never happened.
<infinity> I guess that script needs a trap and a cleanup. :)
<infinity> Yup, definitely need some cleanup there.
<infinity> Or to never, ever fail in that spot, ever again.
<Kamion> Mithrandir: try i386 or powerpc now
<Mithrandir> ENPOWERPC, but I'm pulling the i386 image now.
<Mithrandir> will take a while, though, as I don't have a fresh one around
<Kamion> infinity: how're the other builds going?
<infinity> It's all done, except for powerpc/base.
<infinity> So, if you're not building base images, you're good to go.
<infinity> powerpc/base will be done shortly anyway.
<BenC> Kamion: flight2 ppc64 booted fine on my G5
<Kamion> great, thanks
<BenC> I did have one oops from the vfs (guess it was unionfs related)
<BenC> and on shutdown/reboot it oopses again on unmount, and locks up
<Kamion> mm I noticed that too
<BenC> doesn't do that on i386?
<Mithrandir> it oopses a bit, but copes.
<BenC> sounds the same as my boot on ppc64
<Mithrandir> BenC: look at it as motivation to fix the bugs.
<Mithrandir> :-)
<BenC> if only it looked easily traceable :)
<BenC> the oops is in the vfs, so I have to trace it into unionfs
<Mithrandir> it's easily reproducable, at least.
<BenC> got a repo case I can do on an existing install?
<BenC> repro
<Mithrandir> no, I haven't had the time to track it down, I just see it happens on each and every live cd boot
<BenC> new version of unionfs, I'll try that first :)
<Nafallo> Keybuk: hey! will we see streamlined boot soon or do you need someone to test it first? :-)
<Keybuk> yes, was waiting for Flight 2
<Keybuk> now I can do it while Colin sleeps for the rest of the week <g>
<Nafallo> hehe, nice :-)
<Nafallo> will be in queue though :-P
* Nafallo bets daniels xorg still builds on all arches ;-)
<Keybuk> queue?
<Nafallo> buildqueue :-)
<Keybuk> sure, but that don't take long
<Nafallo> if you say so :-)
#ubuntu-boot 2005-12-20
<Nafallo> Keybuk: oh! will we have NetworkManager btw? :-)
<Keybuk> probably not
<Keybuk> because it sucks
<Nafallo> it does? wfm :-)
<Keybuk> it only works properly on IPW* cards
<Keybuk> completely fucks up on Atheros
<Nafallo> add ralink to where it works :-)
<Keybuk> "ralink" ?
<Nafallo> yea, we have the drivers in our default kernel :-)
<Nafallo> rt2400/rt2500/rt2570
<Keybuk> what are those?
<Keybuk> oh, wifi drivers
<Keybuk> it's a bit moot, because I have an Atheros ;)
<Keybuk> so it's a bit hard to test it and certify it for readyness <g>
<Nafallo> well, if that's where it needs work... ;-)
<Nafallo> it's probably not ready in that case. but we might want to put the stuff from bootlab in universe for dapper then? :-)
<Nafallo> he has a patch for bind9 to use dbus and stuff :-P
<Keybuk> we don't want bind9 in main
<Keybuk> uh, sorry
<Keybuk> we don't want bind9 in desktop
<Keybuk> *ahem*
<Nafallo> agreed
<Keybuk> we spent long enough getting rid of the default mta
<Keybuk> patching glibc to allow resolv.conf changing is a much better idea
<Nafallo> seems it doesn't even use it for me atm :-P
<jbailey> Keybuk: Right.
<jbailey> Keybuk: Got that patch for me? =)
<Nafallo> nafallo@darkelf:~/devel/nm $ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Nafallo> # generated by NetworkManager, do not edit!
<Nafallo> search magicalforest.se
<Nafallo> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<Nafallo> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<Nafallo> that doesn't use 127.0.0.1, so why the dep on bind9? :-)
<Keybuk> jbailey: it's linked in the spec
<jbailey> NetworkMagic?
<Nafallo> Keybuk: anyway, if you don't work on it I'm free to play with it in universe? :-)
<Keybuk> http://sources.redhat.com/ml/libc-alpha/2004-09/msg00130.html
<jbailey> 'kay.  Maybe I'll drop that in tonight.
* Nafallo build a new NetworkManager with dropped dep on bind9 :-)
<jbailey> Does this mean we might actually get NM for dapper?
* jbailey does a hopeful dance.
<Nafallo> I've been using it the whole dapper cycle atleast ;-)
<Nafallo> and it's been behaving aswell :-)
<Nafallo> any reason not to have dchroot in main? :-)
<jbailey> Nafallo: If you use dchroot, you might be interested in http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/bzrtree/dchrootmgr/
<Nafallo> I don't yet. but it would be a nice thing to have :-).
<jbailey> Nafallo: I'm just starting it whenever I have time, but the README should be an adequate explanation, as well as the code should be decently commented.
<Nafallo> "dhcrootmgr is a collection of scripts designed to keep me from wiping out
<Nafallo> my homedir by accident.  again."
<Nafallo> yay, exactly the reason I don't use it :-P
<Nafallo> hmm, looks nice from the README atleast :-)
<jbailey> Right.  All it does so far is run debootstrap for you.
<jbailey> I should put more effort into it.
<jbailey> But if you feel like flushiing out the README with more requirements, or feel like writing parts of it, lemme know.
<Nafallo> bzr pull http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/bzrtree/dchrootmgr/
<Nafallo> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: /
<Nafallo> oh
<Nafallo> my bad :-P
<jbailey> Err...
* Nafallo branches instead ;-)
<jbailey> Right. =)
<Nafallo> * Make --without-named work (j@bootlab.org)
<Nafallo> NetworkManager 0.5.0
<Nafallo> Keybuk: what NetworkManager is it that does not work for you ooi? :-)
<Keybuk> from a few weeks back
<Keybuk> I don't expect them to have fixed it yet, last time I looked the n-m authors were asserting it was a driver problem
<Keybuk> and were doing the "well, if you will own a card with non-free drivers" sulk
<Keybuk> unless there's a ChangeLog entry along the lines of "don't actively scan for new networks" then it's still broken
<Nafallo> 2005-10-19  Robert Love  <rml@novell.com>
<Nafallo> last stable update ^ :-P
#ubuntu-boot 2005-12-22
* #ubuntu-boot  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
<BenC> any known issues about udev and get_netlink_msg errors, e.g. ENOBUFS from the recv() call?
<BenC> whoops
#ubuntu-boot 2007-12-21
<Sgt> Hello?
#ubuntu-boot 2008-12-20
<krlhc8> hello?
